# Can a wireless router go bad?



## Lumber Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

About a week ago, the WIFI in our house became intermittent at best. I'm not very tech savvy when it comes to wireless and so I'm not sure if I need to purchase a new wireless router or complain some more to our cable internet provider so I am recruiting your expertise.

Here's the story...

We have a WNDR3400 NETGEAR router that we purchased about 4 years ago. Over the course of that time we have had to replace the cable company's modem and update cables throughout our house in order to improve signal. At the time that we required a new modem we chose a Motorola. It's a few years old now. I don't remember the model but it has blue lights, green lights, and an orange signal light that apparently means that it is "communicating". We have had technicians from the cable company out to our house twice since the new modem install because of poor signal. ~1.5 years ago the cable company ran a heavier cable to the house in order to improve signal. The new heavier cable seemed to have worked except for every couple of months we have the signal fail and have to reset our devices. All in all, not a big deal since we are out in the middle of podunk county. By the way, the router is currently located less than 12 ft from any of the devices that use its signal.

In that last couple of days I have worked through tech support with the cable company to confirm that the signal is good and the modem is functioning properly. (lights are blinking and they can see the modem from their side) They kicked me over to NETGEAR tech support after they were convinced that it was not their problem. The NETGEAR "Technical Engineer" named "Sue" read a script to me and confirmed that the lights on the router were blinking at the correct speed and with the right color and then said that for an unknown amount of money I can continue my support session with someone else for help with the software. At this point In time, I took the opportunity to write down my feelings about NETGEAR's tech support process and their term "Technical Engineer" on the online survey that was immediately sent to my email after I hung up the phone. Feeling more confident about my own abilities, I proceeded to update the firmware for the wireless router. This seemed to help immediately but the last two nights the intermittent signal has returned, specifically for Netflix on our Wii. I believe I have ruled out any issues with the Wii and Netflix because I activated the hot spot on my phone and resumed watching "Fringe" with my wife after the kids were in bed and the baby was sleeping.

Is it truly the router or am I no closer to determining the problem than I was when I started problem solving a week ago/ four years ago?

Is there a wireless router that is highly recommended or at least not a pain in the a$$?

What would you do?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

Sometimes my computer f's up my wifi signal. I have no idea how or why, but if I restart the computer everything works fine afterwards. The computer is hardwired into the router, but the wifi powers the connection to my Playstation and our cell phones.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

it seams we have had to replace our router every 3-4 years..they can go bad...


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 6, 2014)

Have a new router that is also having intermittent issues with some devices / websites but not all. Netflix is glitchy most of the time now.

Net neutrality sucks

Am going to get my old wifi router up and running this weekend to try and check for issues that way. Its 8+ yrs old and still does the job.


----------



## Supe (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes. My Linksys routers had a two year lifespan at best. It would drop signal, have weak signal, and eventually wouldn't hold it's settings after a reset.

Now I have an ASUS RT-N66U. Interface is a little bit crappier, but it smokes the old Linksys units in terms of speed and range. Not a single reset yet and it's been up and running a few months.


----------



## csb (Feb 6, 2014)

I had one last for seven years. I miss that ol' workhorse.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 6, 2014)

I've had mixed results with both Linksys and Netgear. I seem to get between 3 and 4 years service before they go tango uniform. Signal strength started being hit and miss for the last one. My laptop would work just fine at the other end of the house but the iPad would keep losing the connection. After a while, the iPad wouldn't pick it up at all and the laptop started intermittently dropping off. The current router is a little over a year old and working fine so far.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 6, 2014)

My linksys is still working after 7 years now, and this on the dirtiest electrical power in the US, I am sure.

But I do seem to have occasionally problems that require a re-set. But it works fine 99% of the time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I used to rock the classic Linksys WRTG54G and that thing never had any issues. I actually still use it as a connection hub. I now have a Linksys (or Cisco, now purchased by Belkin) dual-band N600 and haven't had any issues aside from a few random drops. It's good to keep in mind that Wi-Fi is never 100%. Signal drops are going to happen but they should be few and far between. There are so many wireless devices around today that signal drops are much more prevalent. That being said, let's go over some basic trouble-shooting measures.

(1) Have you experienced any signal loss with a hard-wired connection?

(2) For the wireless aspect, I would make an immediate check around the house anytime I experience a "drop" to see if any other wireless devices were just used that may have caused it. Microwaves are known to cause disturbances in the 2.4GHz band especially if the seal/gasket is not working so good. If this is the cause then you may need to have to have an appliance technician see what can be done about it. I would also try to locate my network devices well away from the microwave.

(3) Have you scanned with inSSIDer? It is really important to choose a channel that's the least "populated" by other strong networks that may be near you. Also, too much "noise" from other networks, etc. could cause you to lose wireless connectivity.

(4) Since the WNDR3400 is a simultaneous dual band router, you could try using the 5GHz band which is less prone to interference but has less range. For this though, your wireless devices and PCs must either have a dual band card or you can use a dual band receiver that plugs into a USB port.

I did a bit of reading on this and a number of other 3400 users have reported problems with firmware v.10.0.50 and recommended downgrading (via Google search) to v.10.0.038. I also read that wireless printers connected to the same network have been known to cause connectivity issues with DHCP on certain routers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> it seams we have had to replace our router every 3-4 years..they can go bad...


This can also be the case because routers typically run hot as they are always on and are only equipped with passive cooling. In fact, my current router was so low to the surface, I didn't see how any air could move through it. So I modified it with some 3/4" rubber stand-offs to help elevate it some. Doesn't seem to run as hot now.



Supe said:


> Now I have an ASUS RT-N66U.


lusone: If I were to upgrade tomorrow, this is the router I would be getting. It's transfer speeds are 2nd to none in it's class. A close 2nd would be the WNDR4500. Ahead of those 2 choices are the new wireless-AC routers which will run circles around any wireless-N router.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I used to rock the classic Linksys WRTG54G and that thing never had any issues. I actually still use it as a connection hub. I now have a Linksys (or Cisco, now purchased by Belkin) dual-band N600 and haven't had any issues aside from a few random drops. It's good to keep in mind that Wi-Fi is never 100%. Signal drops are going to happen but they should be few and far between. There are so many wireless devices around today that signal drops are much more prevalent. That being said, let's go over some basic trouble-shooting measures.
> 
> (1) Have you experienced any signal loss with a hard-wired connection?


Yes in the past we had hardwire issues but the latest round with tech support showed that, when hard wired, the laptop connected very quickly and without issue.



knight1fox3 said:


> (2) For the wireless aspect, I would make an immediate check around the house anytime I experience a "drop" to see if any other wireless devices were just used that may have caused it. Microwaves are known to cause disturbances in the 2.4GHz band especially if the seal/gasket is not working so good. If this is the cause then you may need to have to have an appliance technician see what can be done about it. I would also try to locate my network devices well away from the microwave.


I'll keep track of the microwave. It's about 20 feet from the router and modem. If this is the case do I have to restart the modem and router every time this happens?



knight1fox3 said:


> (3) Have you scanned with inSSIDer? It is really important to choose a channel that's the least "populated" by other strong networks that may be near you. Also, too much "noise" from other networks, etc. could cause you to lose wireless connectivity.


I have not but after following the link and looking at the reviews I'm a little nervous to click download. suggestions? I believe that I am using a Google SSID per the forum instructions on Nintendo for the WII. I haven't adjusted this for any of the other devices or on the router.



knight1fox3 said:


> (4) Since the WNDR3400 is a simultaneous dual band router, you could try using the 5GHz band which is less prone to interference but has less range. For this though, your wireless devices and PCs must either have a dual band card or you can use a dual band receiver that plugs into a USB port.


the 5 GHz is too far from the Wii to use but it works nicely for the Ipad and phones. It seems like when the 2.4 GHz band is down, so is the 5 GHZ.



knight1fox3 said:


> I did a bit of reading on this and a number of other 3400 users have reported problems with firmware v.10.0.50 and recommended downgrading (via Google search) to v.10.0.038. I also read that wireless printers connected to the same network have been known to cause connectivity issues with DHCP on certain routers.


I jumped a couple of version with the firmware upgrade. I'll check into this. We also have a wireless printer that we purchased a few months ago that we leave on. Might be better to turn it off when not in use?



knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have an ASUS RT-N66U.
> ...


Thanks for the help on this!!! (you and everyone else that commented)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Yes in the past we had hardwire issues but the latest round with tech support showed that, when hard wired, the laptop connected very quickly and without issue.


Interesting. I am curious if during one of the signal loss events if the wired connection also drops. Though that may prove to be a challenge to catch it in time.



Lumber Jim said:


> I'll keep track of the microwave. It's about 20 feet from the router and modem. If this is the case do I have to restart the modem and router every time this happens?


Ya I would say that could be a major a contributor. I had an older laptop I used to use for internet and email. Anytime the microwave was used it would drop connection without fail but come back on it's own. As for your router, it's hard to say if it will correct itself. Probably depends on how the firmware handles errors. 



Lumber Jim said:


> I have not but after following the link and looking at the reviews I'm a little nervous to click download. suggestions? I believe that I am using a Google SSID per the forum instructions on Nintendo for the WII. I haven't adjusted this for any of the other devices or on the router.


Don't worry about reviews on Cnet. I never hold them in high regard because often times, the negative reviews are due to "operator error". Meaning the user either couldn't get the software to work or did not understand how to use it or interpret the results. So they just blast it with a negative review. If you want another source of review, look here. It's a safe, reliable program that I've used in the past. However, if you already have a Wi-Fi monitoring program, that's fine. But changing your broadcast channel based on scan results could improve network reliability.



Lumber Jim said:


> the 5 GHz is too far from the Wii to use but it works nicely for the Ipad and phones. It seems like when the 2.4 GHz band is down, so is the 5 GHZ.


Good to use both either way to distribute wireless traffic.



Lumber Jim said:


> I jumped a couple of version with the firmware upgrade. I'll check into this. We also have a wireless printer that we purchased a few months ago that we leave on. Might be better to turn it off when not in use?


Yes I would certainly power it down when not in use. Or see if has some type of setting where it automatically enters a "power save" mode after a predetermined amount of inactivity.

And no problem at all. Happy to help out.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I used to rock the classic Linksys WRTG54G and that thing never had any issues.




I must be cursed. I went through two of those plus a GL. Longest I got out of any was 2 1/2 years, and that was dealing with very frequent resets for the last 6 months.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Dleg said:


> My linksys is still working after 7 years now, and this on the dirtiest electrical power in the US, I am sure.




Quality of power makes an amazing difference. My parents live at the end of the line, and have their own transformer. As a result, no peaks, no valleys, just smooth power. Electrical equipment lasts for-freaking-ever at their house. The finally had to replace the outside AC unit after nearly fifty years. Inside unit is still running five by five.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Voltage spikes were pretty bad here when we first moved in. I had a pretty high failure rate for electronic equipment until I put everything except the printers on a UPS. Other than that last router kind of fading away, haven't had anything go TU since.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 18, 2014)

Bumped for NJ since I don't know how to link to another thread...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks LJ


----------



## humner (Mar 18, 2014)

I take my electronic stuff like TV's, routers, stereos etc apart to clean all of the dust off. You would be surprised how dirty they get and heat up, resulting in them not working well or not working at all.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2014)

^ I have had to do that with laptops and desktops.


----------

